# Clear blue digi still showing 1-2 weeks....losing hope



## Summer-K

Sorry if this is long. Just hoping maybe someone might have had a similar experience.

I miscarried naturally on 1st January at approx 8 weeks pregnant.

I had blood tests that confirmed hcg levels had returned to normal.

7th February I got my first af since the miscarriage.

Then I had my positive on an ovulation test on 20th February. We dtd pretty much every day anyway.

My cycles before the miscarriage were usually around 29 days. But this could be all out of whack now.

On 1st March I took a pregnancy test, just an internet cheapie one, not expecting anything, more to just satisfy my poas addiction lol. And to my surprise a faint, but definitely there bfp showed up within the time frame. Even my oh could see it. 

I have tested pretty much every day since then and still getting positives, although the lines haven’t become super dark yet. 

According to my Premom app my af could have been due 7th March, meaning I’d now possibly be late.

Anyway, I tested on 3rd March with a clear blue digi and got a pregnant 1-2 weeks result. Thought that could be fine seeing as I’d clearly got a very early bfp. Anyway, I had another digi test burning a hole in my bathroom cabinet so thought I’d do it. Did it yesterday afternoon (I’ve always seemed to get better/stronger bpf’s in the afternoon/evening than with fmu). It had been 5 days since the last digi, and I was a bit gutted to see it still came back as 1-2 weeks.

am I still in with a chance or is this going to just be a chemical, or heading for another miscarriage? 

going by my lmp i would only be just over 4 weeks now so I don’t know if I’m being stupid to have hoped it would have gone up yet. I know 1-2 is supposedly 3-4 weeks, and the 2-3 is 4-5, which is why I’d hoped seeing as I’m over 4 weeks it will have jumped up to the 2-3 week result.

anyone had anything similar and had a successful pregnancy?

I’m already insanely anxious since the mc anyway


----------



## mummy2lola

I hated the digis,with my mc I fell pregnant straight after without knowing so when I got the faint line I took a digi and it was 1-2,waited a week and got 2-3,waited another 9 days and still got 2-3 so freaked out,she’s now a healthy 9 year old and I never took another digi lol I always tested better in the afternoon too,as long as ur lines are getting darker then don’t worry about the digi hun but if u can’t see progression with the lines maybe get ur levels tested again just incase they hadn’t gone to normal after last time,I’m sorry ur going through all the uncertainty after ur mc,as if that wasn’t hard enough xx


----------



## HLx

Hate digitals! They cause more stress than they are worth! In my 3rd pregnancy I didnt get a 2-3 until I was over 4 weeks pregnant and didnt get a 3+ until the end of the 5th week. Unless your pee is the same in strength each time the result will differ, especially if you've drank a bit more than usual. I wouldn't worry about what the digi says, I'd just use cheapies to keep an eye on hcg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Digis can be very inaccurate. They caused me so much stress in my first pregnancy and I've heard on here they've caused a lot of ladies unnecessary upset :hugs:


----------



## Summer-K

Thank you all for your replies. 
I had hcg blood tests done after the mc, so I know my levels went back to non pregnant levels, so whatever is going on it’s a new pregnancy I just wish I was getting super strong dark lines and good progression.

I know I should step away from the tests because ultimately I can’t change anything anyway, but it’s so hard not to wonder what’s going on! 

the lines sometimes look darker and other times they’re still faint. Who knows. 
Just wish I could fast forward through these first few weeks!


----------



## Bump288

Hcg levels vary so greatly a woman who is 4 weeks can have a hcg level of 5-430 so I wouldn’t put too much weight in how far along it says you are, some women’s hcg rises slower than others


----------



## Classic Girl

Hence why these weeks digi’s were yanked over a year ago in the States


----------

